# Cách chữa bệnh gan dễ làm ai cũng có thể tự thực hiện



## avado Việt (11/4/19)

Gan là cơ quan nội tạng lớn nhất và luôn giữ vai trò cực kỳ quan trọng trong cơ thể tuy nhiên nó cũng là một bộ phận dễ bị tổn thương nhất. Dưới đây là các cách chữa bệnh gan an toàn mà hiệu quả để bạn áp dụng điều trị bệnh gan của mình và những người thân xung quanh. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu bệnh gan và cách điều trị như sau.

*Cách chữa bệnh gan bằng chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý*
Rèn luyện cho bản thân thói quen ăn uống đúng giờ giấc và đủ dinh dưỡng ngay từ hôm nay. Ăn nhiều các loại hoa quả rau xanh và uống nhiều nước để cơ thể có thể đào thải bớt chất độc hại qua đường bài tiết giúp giảm bớt áp lực cho gan trong quá trình chữa bệnh gan. Đồng thời cần hạn chế những món ăn chiên rán nhiều dầu mỡ ra khỏi thực đơn hàng ngày. Nếu bạn đã bị bệnh về gan thì để chữa bệnh gan hiệu quả hãy bổ sung thêm nhiều loại thực phẩm chứa protein và vitamin cho cơ thể nhé.

Khi bạn tức giận hoặc căng thẳng dẫn đến hệ miễn dịch trong cơ thể sẽ hoạt động kém đi và hoàn toàn không tốt trong quá trình chữa bệnh gan. Rất dễ mắc bệnh gan nóng và phản xạ cơ thể trở nên chậm chạp hơn. Vì thế giữ cho bản thân tinh thần và thái độ bình tĩnh lạc quan là điều vô cùng cần thiết. Đặc biệt là những người đang bị bệnh về gan thì chữa bệnh gan mới có hiệu quả cao

Khi chữa bệnh gan cần chú ý khi sử dụng các loại thuốc tây y, thuốc kháng sinh nếu như sử dụng không đúng liều lượng và không có sự kiểm soát thì rất dễ gây nên bệnh nóng gan. Biểu hiện trên cơ thể rất rõ ràng như: Mụn nhọt mẩn ngứa, buồn nôn và chán ăn, nhìn bên ngoài có dấu hiệu trướng bụng… Những người đã được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh gan phải tuyệt đối chú ý uống thuốc đúng theo đơn chỉ định của bác sĩ trong quá trình chữa bệnh gan. Không tự ý dùng thêm hay bớt thuốc. Nên chú ý một số loại thuốc gây hại cho gan như thuốc tránh thai, thành phần thuốc có chứa paracetamol, kháng sinh hay thuốc điều trị huyết áp mỡ máu, các loại thuốc điều trị lao…

Để đảm bảo lá gan luôn luôn được khỏe mạnh bạn hãy xây dựng cho mình một lịch trình kiểm tra sức khỏe rõ ràng. Luôn luôn tuân thủ phác đồ điều trị đã được chỉ định của bác sĩ trong quá trình chữa bệnh gan Trước khi quá muộn , bạn hãy luôn luôn chú ý đến sức khỏe lá gan.
Đây là điều đầu tiên bạn cần chú ý để có một lá gan khỏe. Các chức năng của gan sẽ không thể hoạt động tốt nếu bạn cứ tiếp tục thức đêm quá khuya hoặc ăn uống không điều độ. Để chữa bệnh gan hiệu quả của chính mình, bạn hãy đi ngủ trước 23h và không nên thức khuya quá 1h đêm. Bạn phải cần có thời gian nghỉ ngơi tĩnh dưỡng 30 phút sau khi ăn cơm để lá gan và những bộ phận khác trong cơ thể hoạt động hấp thụ dinh dưỡng. Vì sức khỏe lá gan hãy dừng việc thức khuya đễ chữa bệnh gan tốt nhất.

Để chữa bệnh gan cần bỏ rượu bia. Vì đây là một nguyên nhân chủ yếu gây nên các bệnh về gan. Bạn nên tuyệt đối không sử dụng rượu, bia nếu đã mắc các bệnh về gan và đang trong quá trình chữa bệnh gan. Nếu bạn nghiện rượu bia thì rất khó để có thể cai rượu bia nhưng bạn hãy chủ động hạn chế uống rượu bia rồi dần dần loại bỏ nó ra khỏi cuộc sống hàng ngày. Đặc biệt là các loại rượu có nồng độ cao – kẻ thù âm thầm giết chết lá gan.


----------

